# Lense Identification & worth if any



## ramzisleiman (Aug 21, 2021)

Hello friends, 
I am not in the industry, and my experience is super limited, but my late father used to like video / photo as a hobby and i found in his things this lense. 
We are getting rid of old things, selling some, keeping others, and i came through this. It seems too old to easily know if it is still working which i doubt seeing the place it was stored in, but how can i tell? Also if its not working, are these things fixable easily? or is it just garbage if its not working. Is it still worth anything these days, if its not working. 
Model: 
*Angenieux 9-126/1,6 Type 14x9 D*​
*Cheers*


----------



## Nikon photographer (Aug 21, 2021)

It's a lens from a Betacam movie camera, cleaned up it could be worth something to a collector


----------



## webestang64 (Aug 21, 2021)

Asking 790 Euros on these sites.......but these are "asking" prices not sold prices.









						Angenieux 9-126/1,6 Type 14x9 D // 23447,12  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Angenieux 9-126/1,6 Type 14x9 D // 23447,12 at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk
				












						Angenieux Lenses
					






					www.leicashop.com


----------



## ramzisleiman (Aug 21, 2021)

Those are probably well maintained and working ones to ask for such a price.


----------



## webestang64 (Aug 21, 2021)

ramzisleiman said:


> Those are probably well maintained and working ones to ask for such a price.


I imagine so but it might be worth it to sell as repair or parts only. I sell busted 35mm film cameras all the time as parts/repair and get anywhere from $15 to $80 depending on the make/model.


----------



## ramzisleiman (Aug 21, 2021)

webestang64 said:


> $15 to $80 depending on the make/model.


So you think this is a logical price to sell as is?


----------



## webestang64 (Aug 22, 2021)

ramzisleiman said:


> So you think this is a logical price to sell as is?



I think it might be worth at least $75-100 for parts/repair. I once sold a Nikon rangefinder that was selling for $800-1200 in working condition for $200 (starting bid was $19.95). It was missing the battery door and untested.


----------

